# GoldCLUB Welcome To 2016



## tricache (23/12/15)

First meeting for the year! Pretty casual which means a great time to bring along a mate who wants to know what its all about. 

*Also membership fees are due at this meeting as well.*


MEMBERSHIP FEE
Fees are to be paid at the start of the night and your full name and email address given.
Fees will change quarterly to cater for people who join/come later in the year do not have to pay for time they are not there.
Fee structure is as followed:

Visitors 
Free of charge (1 meeting max)

Casual members 
Gold Coin donation (2 meetings max)

Full members
January to March - $50
April to June - $38
July to September - $25
October to December - $13
*NOTE* Fee covers member until the end of that year (December)

Date - 8th January

Same GoldCLUB Place - Burleigh Brewing Company

Same GoldCLUB Time - 6:00pm

Facebook Page

Facebook Event Page


----------

